# Exploded view of manual gearbox (200sx-S13)



## jonasolsson (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello dear members!

Some bearing(s) has broken in my manual gearbox on my Nissan 200sx-S13 from 1991. I am in need of an exploded view of the gearbox. Can anyone help me out?

Best regards
Jonas Olsson


----------



## CAscherman (Jan 23, 2005)

jonasolsson said:


> Hello dear members!
> 
> Some bearing(s) has broken in my manual gearbox on my Nissan 200sx-S13 from 1991. I am in need of an exploded view of the gearbox. Can anyone help me out?
> 
> ...


well if you can get on alldata at a shop then it has an exploded view. This may not be kosher but i know if someone walked into the garage i work at and offered 5 bucks for a diagram of a tranny my bosses would print it out for ya. giver a try.


----------



## jonasolsson (Feb 5, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks alot! I will try![

QUOTE=CAscherman]well if you can get on alldata at a shop then it has an exploded view. This may not be kosher but i know if someone walked into the garage i work at and offered 5 bucks for a diagram of a tranny my bosses would print it out for ya. giver a try.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

http://electronik.3x.ro/gearbox.jpg 

this is what u are looking for?
i have few more images of the gearbox

contact me on yahoo: byrealmircea


----------

